

Hacker fuel: lifeguard's red beans & rice/potato/noodle recipe - lifeguard

Save money, be healthy, eat good food!<p>Every Monday I cook some red beans.<p>99 cents for 8 servings of dry red beans.  One serving is over 33% RDA for protein, 15% Iron, 10% Vitamin C.  Add rice or potato and you are
full!  5 lbs of potatoes is 1 - 3 dollars.  Ramen 99 cents for 4 - 8 packs.<p>1.  before you go to sleep for the night, put 1/2 cup of dried red beans in pot full of cold water to soak at least 8 hours (or bring to a boil, let set for 10 min, change water and follow recipe)<p>2.  two hours before you want to eat, start cooking beans:  drain old water, add 3 cups fresh water and bring to a boil, then reduce to a low simmer for around an hour<p>3.  add 2 spoons wershishire sauce, 2 spoons catsup, 4 spoons oil, salt, pepper, bay leaves, oregano, basil , hot sauce.  add optional chopped onion/garlic/bell pepper/jalapeño and simmer for 40 more minutes<p>4.  use a big spoon to smoosh 1/4 of beans against side of pan to thicken sauce and start boiling water to cook rice/potato/noodle.
About 20 minutes.<p>Serve beans over rice/noodles.<p>OR -- just cut a potato into chunks and throw into pot to cook for 20 minutes<p>OR -- just throw in a ramen noodle packet in beans and cook last 10 min<p>OR -- microwave/bake a big potato and pour beans over this with some fresh chopped onion if avail.<p>Make a double size batch and save half of it and make burritos or whatever in a few days.
======
jcfrei
I once wrote a very simple recipe for a delicious tomato soup - here it is
copy pasted:

 _worlds fastest tomato soup_

    
    
       canned and diced tomatoes
    
       spray cream (with sugar added, ideally)
    
       some italian spices mix.
    

pour the diced tomatoes with the juice included into a microwave safe jar and
put cream on it (cover about half or three fourths of the surface with a 1cm
thick layer), stir it with a spoon, and make sure it is all well mixed with
the tomatoes. add spices. put it in the microwave at approx. 700W for 5
minutes (dont cover the jar). enjoy.

------
gte910h
Honestly, that's a lot of _TIME_ as well.

When I was in leaner times, I did a lot of the stuff in
<http://onceamonthmom.com/> and [http://www.amazon.com/Once-A-Month-Cooking-
Spending-Enjoying...](http://www.amazon.com/Once-A-Month-Cooking-Spending-
Enjoying-Delicious/dp/0805418350)

You can get a lot of nutrition for very little time and money if you do this

------
SuperChihuahua
Elon Musk used to eat sausages with bread - not buns (bread is cheaper) - and
one orange to not die from lack of vitamins - and he did fine in the end!
Maybe someone should do a proper investigation on what successful hackers used
to eat?

~~~
lifeguard
I eat corn tortillas -- even cheaper than bread!

Breakfast taco: fried egg on a corn tortilla cooked on open gas burned with
tapatio hot sauce. I swear it tastes gourmet!

